

Ask HN: Help Learning Rails - brandonlipman

I am in the beginning stages of learning Ruby on Rails and I was wondering if anyone has any ideas of where I could go for live screenshare&#x2F;guidance. I am getting stuck on some things and really just feel like I have no idea what I am doing while following my guide&#x2F;book. Any ideas or help is appreciated. Thanks.
======
ing33k
Checkout [http://www.airpair.com/](http://www.airpair.com/)

